# Great Korean War Movie, Bridges at Toko-Ri



## davparlr (Nov 19, 2016)

*
Bridges at Toko-Ri

I’ve watched one of my favorite, if not the most favorite, war movies, “The Bridges at Toko-Ri”, an excellent movie, with high technical value about carrier ops during the Korean War and a rare presentation of early straight deck jet operations, specifically the F9F Panther. I highly recommend watching this movie but it does have bit of soap opera during shore leave in Japan. Here are some items to watch for

The approach altitude is very low for the F9Fs. Also note the safety nets used on straight deck carriers to catch the plane and prevent crashing into parked planes forward if cable is not snagged. Once they use a strange deck vehicle to block the landing plane!

Although not called this in the movie, the carrier was the USS Oriskany (CV/CVA-34)

Not noticeable but catapults were not steam. Steam catapults were much stronger. Oriskany was updated to steam catapults and angle deck and was recommissioned 1959

Pilot is shown opening the canopy before landing so they could get out if they ditch. This is not done today. 

Auxiliary air intake doors on top and ahead of vertical stabilizer are shown open on taxiing allowing more air into the engine.

The F9F ditching scene is quite good for 1955 special effects.

Note straight deck jet carrier ops. This was soon changed to angled deck operations which were significantly more flexible and safe.

Excellent showing of HO3S Helicopters carrier ops including sea rescue. Note dragging the pickup cable in sea before reaching downed pilot, done to release static charge, which could be quite strong. I remember drawing these copters when I was in elementary (and should have been listening to the teacher). They were easy to draw.

At this time there was no aerial refueling capability severely limiting air ops.

I was amazed to see that they were running the prop ADs (A-1s) on the deck to help maneuver the carrier. Complaints of the Commander Air Group (CAG) on this shows the difference in command responsibilities between the CAG and the ships captain. Captain rules here.

Growing up in Pensacola in the 50s, I seem to remember that the Navy lost quite a few pilots on carrier quals. Navy safety improved significantly in the 60s.

Another interesting feature of this show is the mixture of color schemes aboard the Oriskany with the F9Fs and ADs having the old dark blue color and the F2H Banshees with the newer light gray color. I suspect that this because the Navy was transitioning to the new color scheme.

Side note to the movie from Wikipedia: Book was based on a conglomeration of real events. Characters were based on real people, the mission on real missions. The raid on the bridges was actually flown by F2H, portrayed by F9F. Since F2Hs were obviously available I would guess the F9F Panthers were being phase out and were available for movie duty. Since the planes were unable to carry heavy bombs, the raid was to suppress anti-aircraft defenses, not knockout the bridges.



If you are at all interested in early jet carrier operations and Naval air operations during the Korean War, this is a must see movie.

*


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2016)

great film, great cast .... Wm Holden, Grace Kelly aka Princess of Monaco, Mickey Rooney


----------



## mikewint (Nov 19, 2016)

Agreed, Hollywood made a great movie with some fantastic footage of carrier operations during the war. Mitchner also wrote an interesting book about what was a fairly minor operation.

CAPT Paul N. Gray, USN, Ret,
USNA '41, former CO of VF-54.
The flight plan was to fly in at 15,000 feet until over the target area and make a vertical dive bombing run dropping the proximity-fused bombs on the guns and radars. Each pilot had a specific complex to hit. As we approached the target we started to pick up some flak, but it was high and behind us. At the initial point, we separated and rolled into the dive. Now the flak really became heavy. I rolled in first; and after I released my bomb, I pulled out south of the target area and waited for the rest to join up. One of the Corsairs reported that he had been hit on the way down and had to pull out before dropping his bomb. Three other planes suffered minor flak damage but nothing serious.
After the join up, I detached from the group and flew over the area to see if there was anything still firing. Sure enough there was heavy 37 MM fire from one site, I got out of there in a hurry and called in the reserve Skyraider still circling at 15,000 to hit the remaining gun site. His 2000 pound bomb exploded right over the target and suddenly things became very quiet. The shrapnel from those 2000 lbs. bombs must have been deadly for the crews serving the guns and radars. We never saw another 37 MM burst from any of the 56 guns.
From that moment on, it was just another day at the office. Only sporadic machine gun and small arms fire was encountered. We made repeated glide bombing runs and completely destroyed all the bridges. We even brought gun camera pictures back to prove the bridges were destroyed.


After a final check of the target area, we joined up, inspected our wingmen for damage and headed home. Mr. Michener plus most of the ship's crew watched from Vulture's Row as Dog Fannin, the landing signal officer, brought us back aboard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 19, 2016)

This movie has alot of nostalgia for me, because I grew up in a family that had several Navy vets. Especially my Uncle Bill, who had actually flown the Panther and Banshee (and gave me model kits of each type!).

A little more trivia regarding the movie, William Holden was actually taught how to taxi on the deck of a carrier in order to give authentic close up action shots. Also, the Panthers in the movie were from VF-192 and were used in another movie, "Men of the Fighting Lady" which was filmed in '54.

Another interesting fact: the bulk of the movie was filmed aboard the Oriskany, but because she needed to put in for repairs, they finished shooting aboard the Kearsarge (CV-33)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2016)

I'll certainly look out for it...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 19, 2016)

Loved this movie! Mickey Rooney's character was classic - AN ENLISTED PILOT!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 19, 2016)

Something I remembered from a long time back, but I recall that Mickey Rooney had three characters killed by hand grenade...I know Bridges at Toki Ri was one, I can't think of the other two at the moment - looks like I may have to cheat by doing the "google thing".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## AMC (Nov 19, 2016)

My hat and scarf, Nester......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 19, 2016)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 19, 2016)

Ok...the other two movies with Mickey Rooney and grenades are: "Ambush Bay" and "The Bold and the Brave"


----------



## mikewint (Nov 19, 2016)

Don't recall either one, Dave


----------

